# Yes Or No On Prop 19?



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I decided to make a little poll and see what the Prop 215 patients things about this ballet in November?I'm a prop 215 patient here in California and personally i i'm all for prop 19 as long as they don't fuck with Medical users rights.Cause 5x5 grow spot is not enough to grow shit..maybe 1 or 2 big plants outdoors and thats about it..So guys hit up the poll and comment on what you guys think..
Till than Keep them green and growing..

http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/1000928-269443


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 7, 2010)

NO on prop 19


----------



## beardo (Oct 7, 2010)

Please vote NO if you love marijuana-Their trying to screw us all-Taxes regulation more laws and more people going to jail and a few rich people getting richer. A lot of people depend on california's #1 crop and what makes you think prop 19 won't kill the economy? do you really think they cant grow weed cheaper in china?


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 7, 2010)

Beardo has been shown multiple times how 19 will do nothing that he says it will, but he refuses to believe it still. 19 is good UNLESS you like ripping people the fuck off with your ridiculously high weed prices. If you want legislative evidence about how you will be unaffected, pm me and I will help you out. I've posted it so many times already that I feel like trolls are just going to swarm to it and try to point out something that is nonexistent.
Weed in China... really? Weed isn't legal there buddy.


----------



## beardo (Oct 7, 2010)

I have yet to be shown how prop 19 will not be used to tax medical marijuana-medicine should not be taxed and why would you want to give more of your tax dollars to the same government that has persecuted marijuana users for years and will continue to do so. their is no provision to free eddie lepp or mark emory or countless unnamed. prop 19 creates new crimes and new felonies. smoking in the presence of a minor will be a felony and under prop 19 that includes 18 and 20 year olds-it is not only a crime to give them marijuana but it is a crime to use your own marijuana in their presence or space-So a man from california who joins the military and serves in afghanistan and returns home after 2 years at 20 years old would not be able to smoke a joint and you would be commiting a crime if you smoked in his presence. The provisions for mmj in prop 19 were put in the purposes section and omitted from the section on cultivation where their talking about 25 square feet. the mmj exceptions were also written in as strikeable or something wich i admitedly don't fully understand-but have been told it basicaly means they can be removed. prop 19 also states that you can not smoke in public-wich you can currently under 215 unless its a no smoking area. If you want to answer here or in a P.M. it's ok-I'm really not trying to argue just don't trust them not to be screwing us-They have a exelent track record of it. It will probably pass and if it does I hope it is as great as some people seem to say it is. I just dont want all my bud to come from and my money to go to a corrupt govt and greedy corperations -wallmart and monsanto and dick lee should not controll regulate and profit from nature


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok 1, it's already illegal for anyone of any age to smoke. It's illegal unless you have your 215. If an army vet comes back at age 20 and gets his script he can smoke legally under 215.
Smoking in public also depends on the county that you are in. 19 doesn't take away the right to smoke in public that 215 gives you, and in counties where it is already legal to smoke in public (SF) that isn't taken away either.
2, The prop does not ommit the cultivation section. In both section 7 (where it only says sell and posses) and 8 it ALSO says except by laws permited by 11362.5 and 11362.7-11362.9 which give you your cultivation rights.
3, It is very unlikely that nation wide corporations will sell weed. The feds would be all over that and shut them down. Remember that this isn't going to be federally legal, and our nation's government needs money so it will jump on any chance to screw over a nation wide business with a huge law suit.
I will admit that the prop is confusing, but if you spend time reading it and analyzing it, you will realize that it is not screwing anyone over except for people who rely on selling bud for a living. 
Also, cities are already starting to tax medical mj. SF and Oakland have started it, and Berkeley and Santa Cruz are soon to follow. Once the medical triangle starts taxing other cities will follow. There might be a tax, but take something like peanuts. They costs more money to make than marijuana and they are dirt cheap. There's a tax on them, but it's not significant at all. Once bud starts getting mass produced LEGALLY (it's already mass produced illegally in the emerald triangle) then the prices will plummet and the taxes will not raise the price over what it is now. Personally, I have to pay $50 an eighth for medical quality buds. After 19 passes it will make huge grow factories legal (there is already one in Oakland) and it will make buds dirt cheap with a tax. I don't really care if I pay $25 an eighth plus $5 dollars tax, I still save $30 (This is a hypothetical situation).
The prop also won't make buying from your street dealer any more illegal. If that's how you get your bud then you're in luck cause you will be unaffected. You will just be paying more for the same product you can get in the store.


----------



## beardo (Oct 7, 2010)

mccumcumber said:


> Take peanuts They costs more money to make than marijuana and they are dirt cheap. There's a tax on them, but it's not significant at all.


 Peanuts are a food crop so if I wanted to grow peanuts I would not be taxed and if I want to buy peanuts I do not pay A tax. I pay 0% tax on my peanut supply and the peanut grower gets government subsides to grow the peanuts so the farmer actually recieves tax dollars. Marijuana is a food and as such should not be taxed and it is also a medicine which is also not taxed-no tax on xanax. - The section 7 exemption only states sell and posses-then refers to H.S. code but this could be interperted as 215 only being aplicable to prop 19 as far as sale and possesion even though 11362.5 says cultivation because the H.S. code is not mentioned in the section refering to the 25 square feet. And I still do not understand why we would vote for a bill that creates new marijuana crimes and felonies and gives more money and power to the govt.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2010)

fuck prop 19. it wont pass.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

no on my part


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 8, 2010)

mccumcumber said:


> Beardo has been shown multiple times how 19 will do nothing that he says it will, but he refuses to believe it still. 19 is good UNLESS you like ripping people the fuck off with your ridiculously high weed prices. If you want legislative evidence about how you will be unaffected, pm me and I will help you out. I've posted it so many times already that I feel like trolls are just going to swarm to it and try to point out something that is nonexistent.
> Weed in China... really? Weed isn't legal there buddy.


 sorry to all but this is pretty much the truth. The only ones against prop 19 are those that stand to lose money. IE dispensaries, mmj doctors, and caregivers dont want to lose their monopoly. If you vote against prop 19, well i dont have anything nice to say about it, so ill say nothing at all =P


----------



## beardo (Oct 9, 2010)

beardo said:


> Peanuts are a food crop so if I wanted to grow peanuts I would not be taxed and if I want to buy peanuts I do not pay A tax. I pay 0% tax on my peanut supply and the peanut grower gets government subsides to grow the peanuts so the farmer actually recieves tax dollars. Marijuana is a food and as such should not be taxed and it is also a medicine which is also not taxed-no tax on xanax. - The section 7 exemption only states sell and posses-then refers to H.S. code but this could be interperted as 215 only being aplicable to prop 19 as far as sale and possesion even though 11362.5 says cultivation because the H.S. code is not mentioned in the section refering to the 25 square feet. And I still do not understand why we would vote for a bill that creates new marijuana crimes and felonies and gives more money and power to the govt.


 No one wants to discuss the price of peanuts....? I stay with the Beer Nuts I get a really good deal on them and I always wonder how they can get the red skin to stay on them. I have tried opening my own peanuts but the skin comes off not like theirs. The beer nut brand peanuts seem to be the only ones I see with the skin still on I think they are red skin peanuts. I get 5 ounces for 99 cents with no tax


----------

